# JMRI Interface for Programming



## jeb.jr (Oct 30, 2015)

What is a cheap way use JMRI just to program a DCC locomotive? I don't need to control the entire layout, just a programming track.

I'm looking for something that either connects my computer to my existing Digitrax DB150 station, or something that connects the computer directly to a programming track without the DB150 (if such a thing exists). I'm already aware of the Digitrax PR3, but I wanted to see if there's something cheaper, because I don't think I'll need all of its features. I would even consider something like a kit or circuit board where you build it yourself.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

If you are not using sound decoders, you might want to look at Sprogs.
http://www.sprog.us.com/


----------



## jeb.jr (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm definitely using sound locos. Just curious, why does that make a difference?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Sound decoders need more power and don't read back CV's unless there is enough power on the programming track. Many program track outputs are limited by design on power output so as not to burn up a decoder. I use a soundtrax ptb-100 with a digitrax pr3.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I have the same setup as JerryH


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Cheap Way -OR- Best Way*



jeb.jr said:


> What is a cheap way use JMRI just to program a DCC locomotive? I don't need to control the entire layout, just a programming track..


Going the cheapest route will save $'s
- BUT -
Will you get the end required results to successfully program your decoders ??
I have a very large steam locomotive (Proto 2000) Class Y-2a, 2-8-8-2..
Using a TSU-IM1000 Digital Sound Decoder..
A 32-bit digital signal processor provides the necessary horsepower Tsunami needs to support a multitude of functions, sound effects, and advanced motor control features..

I require a Booster Programming Power unit..
I use the DCC Specialties PowerPax..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*[DCC] Decoder Program Boosters*



ED-RRR said:


> I require a Booster Programming Power unit..
> I use the DCC Specialties PowerPax..
> ......


I use the DCC Specialties PowerPax..
http://www.dccspecialties.com/products/powerpax.htm

http://tonystrains.com/product/dcc-powerpax/
DCC Specialties PowerPax
"Only" Foreign users require a power supply..
$49.95 --> With included required "power supply"..

Product Description:
The evolution of hi-tech DCC decoders has outpaced the programming power most DCC systems can provide.. 
The Power Pax safely [Boosts Programming Power] 
and gives you hassle-free programming of BLI, Soundtraxx and Multiple decoder/loco combination's.. 

Installation and Programming
PowerPax DCC Programming Booster
http://www.dccspecialties.com/products/powerpax-install.htm







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Digitrax:
PR3 Sound FX USB Decoder Programmer
Price: $84.95 MSRP
Original Release Date: 06-15-2008 (2008) --> "Now Retired"

Digitrax:
PR3-XTRA SoundFX USB Decoder Programmer
Price: $86.00 MSRP
Release Date: 06/25/2013 (2013)
http://tonystrains.com/digitrax-pr3-usb-decoder-programmerinterface/
Digitrax PR3XTRA SoundFX USB Decoder Programmer
$70.45 --> With included required "power supply"..







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Soundtraxx:
PTB-100 Programming Track Booster (P/N 829002) 
http://www.soundtraxx.com/access/ptb100.php
http://www.soundtraxx.com/access/PTB-100 Instructions.pdf
Requires a special "Power Supply" <-- Look
--> Minimum input voltage for reliable operation is 12.V-AC or 14.V-DC
--> Maximum input voltage for the PTB-100 is 18 VAC or 22 VDC.
"NOT" listed --> http://tonystrains.com/ <-- LooK
$59.95 --> "Without" a required "power supply".. <-- LooK


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Totally Confused - Why Use (x2) Programming Track Boosters !!*



JerryH said:


> I use a soundtrax ptb-100 with a digitrax pr3.





lovin it said:


> I have the same setup as JerryH


Why are you using (x2) Programming Track Boosters ??  (+) 
(Digitrax PR3XTRA @ $70.45) + (SoundTraxx PTB-100 @ $59.95) = $130.40 + (Required Power Supply)

I am "only" using (x1) Programming Track Booster..
That is all that is only required..
DCC Specialties: PowerPax = $49.95 --> With included "power supply"..

============================================================

Digitrax: PR3-XTRA --> With included "power supply".. ---------------> ($70.45)
DCC Specialties: Power Pax --> With included "power supply"..-------> ($49.95)

SoundTraxx: PTB-100 --> "Without" included "power supply"..-------> ($59.95)
http://www.soundtraxx.com/access/PTB-100 Instructions.pdf
- Optionally, you may purchase and use a dedicated power supply rated at 15.V-DC @ 500mA
- That is "only" a 1/2 Amp power supply 
- Most "advanced" locomotive "sound" decoders are now rated @ 1 Amp
- You can "Not" do full function sound testing at 1/2 Amp [INPUT] for a 1 Amp sound module
http://www.soundtraxx.com/access/PTB-100 Instructions.pdf
- Instructions (Drawing) show to "connect" the PTB-100 to your [DCC] track power supply
- I would highly recommend "NOT" connecting a [Programming Track Booster] to your [DCC] "power supply"
- A [Programming Track Booster]requires an independent separate power supply "unit"
- http://tonystrains.com/ --> Has always and is still selling SoundTraxx decoders and parts
-BUT-
- http://tonystrains.com/ --> is "NOT" selling the SoundTraxx PTB-100
--> I "only" wonder why !!
--> Do they know something about the PTB-100 they do "not" like ?? :dunno:

......


----------

